# Bug de loupe sous Pages en iPad



## arvig (28 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir, 
sous IOS 8.41, dans Pages, j'ai régulièrement la loupe qui reste coincée à 90 ou 180 degrés ce qui empêche toute correction du texte puisqu'on ne voit plus où on est. C'est lié aux basculements de l'iPad entre mode Portrait et paysage. Ca ne m'arrive que dans Pages ... Ca disparait parfois si je quitte Pages ... 
une piste pour se débarrasser de ce bug ? merci


----------



## lineakd (30 Septembre 2015)

@arvig, teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse./QUOTE]
> Et si rien, repart sur une restauration et commençant par "effacer contenu et réglages".


----------

